# Deleting account.



## skyhawk (Jan 6, 2014)

I've about had enough, can you someone please tell me how to delete my account.
thanks.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You don't have that many posts, so it won't be too bad to go through and delete each on manually, if that's what you want to do. As far as deleting your account, no idea.

C


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

You can delete an entire thread if you are the one who started it. 

Since most of your posts are on your own threads it's not a huge task.



tdwal said:


> I deleted 2000 posts of mine once because I was getting off. I came back. Some of the veterans convinced the mods to ban them permanently but I would not count on that. Just walk away.


The vets convinced the mods to ban who permanently?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

lenzi said:


> You can delete an entire thread if you are the one who started it.
> 
> Since most of your posts are on your own threads it's not a huge task.
> 
> ...


Some "veteran" posters asked to be banned permanently....eg: Shaggy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why not just leave your posts. Maybe someone will learn something from them.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Chris H. said:


> *Forum Rules:*
> 
> *14. In regards to deleting accounts or posts - please do not contact us asking for your posts or account to be deleted or undeleted. We have set the forum permissions so that anyone who posts has the ability to delete their own posts, any threads they started, and any profile information they entered. We do not delete accounts.
> 
> ...


----------

